# Hello



## holliday58 (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello all!  I have been a member for a few years, but never really participated.  I am now finally getting more time to dedicate to the great hobby of smoking meat.  I have enjoyed reading everything here and look forward to participating more.  I live in west michigan, and will be smoking through the snow and all!  I look forward to getting some meat onto the fire!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! If you moved to Michigan from Wyoming you must not much be bothered by cold weather, that's for sure. RAY


----------



## holliday58 (Jan 2, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! If you moved to Michigan from Wyoming you must not much be bothered by cold weather, that's for sure. RAY


Ha! No I’m not afraid of cold weather!  Originally from Michigan.  Moved around for work.  I also lived in Glendale, so I have been to Gilbert a time or two!   It’s beautiful this time of year there!


----------



## Millberry (Jan 2, 2021)

Wow--you joined 8 years ago... Welcome to the hobby of a lifetime. Charlie (Georgia)


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi......So your an old newbie? LOL!
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 2, 2021)

holliday58 said:


> Ha! No I’m not afraid of cold weather!  Originally from Michigan.  Moved around for work.  I also lived in Glendale, so I have been to Gilbert a time or two!   It’s beautiful this time of year there!



Yeah, we moved here 18 months ago from CA, only thing I miss is the ocean fishing . We fish Flaming Gorge every year in June until this year and the pandemic. We love Gilbert and the summer heat, gotta have a pool to jump into a half dozen times a day for sure, we hate the cold! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------

